# Η τρόικα κλίνεται ή όχι;



## azimuthios (Dec 14, 2013)

Ερώτηση φοιτήτριάς μου: η τρόικα, της τρόικας 

ή 

η τρόικα, της τρόικα 

Δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, αλλά μάλλον το πρώτο θα μου πείτε, ε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Πώς θα τις πεις τις πολλές άμαξες; _Τρόικες_ δεν θα τις πεις;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τρόικα
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/τρόικα


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 14, 2013)

Αυτό είπα κι εγώ. Ήθελα επιβεβαίωση απλώς. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2013)

...
_*Η τρόικα, της τρόικας, την τρόικα, οι τρόικες, τις τρόικες*_, με βούλα τρανή, λεξικογραφική, χρήσιμη προς επίδειξη στους άπιστους Θωμάδες:

*:: Όχι και «τής τρόικα»!*

Σε όλα τα αρνητικά τής _τρόικας_, έχει προστεθεί και η κλίση της. Λένε και γράφουν συμπολίτες μας πολύ συχνά _«τής τρόικα»_! Δεν έχουν πει ακόμη (δεν χρειάστηκε) ότι καταδυναστεύουν τον κόσμο _«οι διάφορες τρόικα»_ ή ότι πολλά είναι τα λάθη _«από τις διάφορες τρόικα»_! 

Δηλαδή οι ομιλητές αυτοί εκλαμβάνουν τη λέξη _τρόικα_ ως άκλιτη σε μια γλώσσα κατεξοχήν κλιτή που είναι η Ελληνική και προκειμένου για μια λέξη που έχει μπει από πολλά χρόνια πριν στη γλώσσα μας είτε ως «ρωσικό έλκηθρο που σύρεται από τρία άλογα» είτε ως «συνδιοίκηση ή αντιπροσωπία από τρία άτομα».

Επομένως είναι σωστό να λέμε και να γράφουμε _«οι επιταγές _*τής τρόικας*_»_ και ότι _«φαίνεται ότι θα πληθύνουν _*οι τρόικες*_ σε διάφορες χώρες τής Ευρώπης»_. 

Δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνον η γενική πληθυντικού, όπως και με πολλές άλλες λέξεις. Δεν λέγεται των τροϊκών όπως δεν λέγεται και _των πορτών, των κουβεντών, των καβών_ κ.ά.
http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=20&apprec=48



Costas said:


> Εσχάτως ακούω και "της τρόικα". Δεν θυμάμαι αν το άκουγα έτσι επί Μπρέζνιεφ-Κοσύγκιν-Ποντγκόρνυ, στα νιάτα μου.





Alexandra said:


> Το ακούμε πολύ συχνά, και αναρωτιέμαι από πού προέκυψε πάλι αυτό.





nickel said:


> ...
> 
> *ακλισιά*: Πάθηση της νεοκαθαρεύουσας (και όχι μόνο) στην οποία μένουν άκλιτες όσες λέξεις δεν είναι ελληνικές από δεκατέσσερις γενεές. Χαρακτηριστικό πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, η τρόικα, που πολλοί θεωρούν σωστό να την αφήνουν άκλιτη, _της τρόικα_.





Marinos said:


> Περικοπές στην κλίση των ουσιαστικών, είναι τα νέα μέτρα *της τρόικα*. ;)


Γιατί να μη λέμε «των πορτών»; «_Των θυρών»_ δηλαδή πώς το λέμε; 
Βάζω τα χεράκια μου και βγάζω τα ματάκια μου; Έχω οχτώ πτώσεις και θα τις κάνω μόνος μου εφτά;
Έτσι θα φτάσουμε στο «πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα», με ελλείμματα στη γενική πτώση; Όχι στην έκπτωση των πτώσεων!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2013)

Μπαμπινιώτης via daeman said:


> Δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνον η γενική πληθυντικού, όπως και με πολλές άλλες λέξεις. Δεν λέγεται των τροϊκών όπως δεν λέγεται και _των πορτών, των κουβεντών, των καβών_ κ.ά.



Λέμε: η δυϊκή / των δυϊκών και η τρωική / των τρωικών αλλά δεν λέμε: η τρόικα / των τροϊκών
Λέμε: ο γκαβός / των γκαβών αλλά δεν λέμε: η κάβα / των καβών
Λέμε: η κουβέρτα / των κουβερτών αλλά δεν λέμε: η κουβέντα / των κουβεντών
Λέμε: η πορδή / των πορδών αλλά δεν λέμε: η πόρτα / των πορτών (ίσως επειδή δεν μυρίζει...)

οκ, είμαστε παλαβοί...


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

> Δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνον η γενική πληθυντικού, όπως και με πολλές άλλες λέξεις. Δεν λέγεται των τροϊκών όπως δεν λέγεται και _των πορτών, των κουβεντών, των καβών_ κ.ά.



Μόνο από τολμηρούς:
Η ψήφος στον Μπερλουσκόνι σημαίνει καταψήφιση μνημονίων και τροϊκών
Ελάχιστες άλλες σωστές χρήσεις.

Βλέπουμε επίσης να χρησιμοποιείται αντί για _τροϊκανών_.
Λίγο μετά τις 4 το απόγευμα ξεκίνησε η συνάντηση των τροϊκών με τον υπουργό Εργασίας Γιάννη Βρούτση.
Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι εντός της εβδομάδας θα υπάρξει συνάντηση των τροϊκών με το ΥΠΟΙΚ και το ΤΧΣ.

Τώρα, αφού μπορούμε άνετα να πούμε «των τρωικών» για οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την Τροία και τους χρόνους του Τρωικού Πολέμου, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να κάνουμε πίσω στα έλκηθρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2013)

Μπαμπινιώτης via daeman said:


> Δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνον η γενική πληθυντικού, όπως και με πολλές άλλες λέξεις. Δεν λέγεται των τροϊκών όπως δεν λέγεται και _των πορτών, των κουβεντών, των καβών_ κ.ά.



Το Κάστρο των Πορτών (στην Αχαΐα είναι...)

ουψ!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2014)

Ομολογώ ότι αυτή την άκλιτη γενική πληθυντικού δεν την είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ και πουθενά.

Υιοθετήθηκε σήμερα με μεγάλη πλειοψηφία από την ολομέλεια του ΕΚ στο Στρασβούργο η έκθεση για το ρόλο και τη λειτουργία* των Τρόικα* στις χώρες που εφαρμόζουν προγράμματα προσαρμογής (Ελλάδα, Ιρλανδία, Πορτογαλία, Κύπρος)

Αλήθεια, όμως, πώς θα τη λέγαμε; Των τρόικων; Των τροϊκών (πολέμων); 
Μπέρδεμα...

Βέβαια, εδώ, βλέπω πως έχουν παρακάμψει τον σκόπελο με τη γενική ενικού και μάλιστα κλιτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

Των τροϊκών. Δες και πιο πάνω:


nickel said:


> Μόνο από τολμηρούς:
> Η ψήφος στον Μπερλουσκόνι σημαίνει καταψήφιση μνημονίων και τροϊκών
> Ελάχιστες άλλες σωστές χρήσεις.



Κατά το προίκα, προικών νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Το ΛΚΝ λέει ότι ανήκει στο κλιτικό πρότυπο Ο27. Όταν πατήσεις πάνω στο Ο27, βλέπεις ότι υπάρχουν 460 ουσιαστικά που ανήκουν σ' αυτό το πρότυπο. Αυτά (ή τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά) έχουν γενική πληθυντικού και την τονίζουν στη λήγουσα, π.χ. _των αδειών, των ερευνών_.

Προσωπικά, αν δεν είναι εύκολο να αποφύγω την αμφιλεγόμενη πτώση, προτιμώ να πω το ασυνήθιστο (για να το συνηθίσουμε κάποτε) από το να το αφήσω άκλιτο. Το «των τροικών» είναι καλύτερο από το «των τρόικα». Όπως και το «των κοτών» θα ήταν καλύτερο από ένα «των κότα».


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2014)

Σε κάθε μία από τις χώρες υπαρχει διαφορετική Τρόικα ή είναι η ίδια σε όλες, οπότε ο πληθυντικός είναι περιττός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

Διαφορετικές.


----------



## Themis (Mar 14, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Βέβαια, εδώ, βλέπω πως έχουν παρακάμψει τον σκόπελο με τη γενική ενικού και μάλιστα κλιτή.


Όχι, Μπέρνη, δεν παρέκαμψαν τίποτα. Μία είναι η Τρόικα, όπως καθιστά σαφές το ίδιο το κείμενο: "η Τρόικα, η οποία περιλαμβάνει την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα (ΕΚΤ) και το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο (ΔΝΤ)". Η Τρόικα είναι σύμπραξη αυτών των τριών. Αν αύριο αντικατασταθεί ο Τόμσεν, δεν θα αλλάξει η Τρόικα. Ούτε υπάρχει άλλη Τρόικα για κάθε χώρα. Τρόικα=Επιτροπή+ΕΚΤ+ΔΝΤ, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.
Πάντως, από κλίση δεν πρέπει να έχετε παράπονο. Της ΤρόικαΣ, σε ολόκληρο το κείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Διαφορετικές.


Να εξηγήσω, μετά τη θέμεια παρέμβαση. Θεσμικά, η τρόικα είναι όπως την περιγράφει. Στα καθημερινά, όμως, νομίζω ότι ως τρόικα σκεφτόμαστε τους τρεις εκπροσώπους των φορέων και, με αυτή την έννοια, σε κάθε χώρα νομίζω ότι η τρόικα είναι διαφορετική.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι με το Θέμη, μπορεί σε κάθε χώρα να είναι διαφορετικοί οι κανόνες, αλλά ας το δούμε με ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Αν αντί για την Τρόικα και τις χώρες μιλάγαμε για τρεις πελάτες μιας τράπεζας. Ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό είδος συναλλαγής με την τράπεζα. Πρόκειται επομένως για τρεις τράπεζες ή για την ίδια; 
Ή ο ΟΗΕ και οι ειρηνευτικές αποστολές του. Διαφορετικές στη σύνθεση και στα καθήκοντα σε κάθε χώρα. Πρόκειται για πολλούς ΟΗΕ ή για έναν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι με την προσπάθεια να επιβάλουμε τον κλιτό τύπο στη γενική του πληθυντικού, κι ας είναι και για άμαξες: _οι ρόδες των τροϊκών_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2014)

Έβγαλε χτες η ΔΗΜΑΡ μια ανακοίνωση που έλεγε «Η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να αποκρούσει τις παράλογες απαιτήσεις της τρόικα». Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να δω ποια κόμματα λένε σωστά τη γενική *της τρόικας* — και να τα ευρήματα (με βάση αναζητήσεις του είδους ""της" "τρόικα"" site:nd.gr):



Κόμμα |
*της τρόικας*
|
*της τρόικα*
| Ποσοστό σωστών

ΝΔ | 2.000 | 50 | 97,56%
ΔΗΜΑΡ | 17.600 | 460 | 97,45%
ΠΑΣΟΚ | 335 | 26 | 92,80%
ΑΝΕΞΕΛΛ | 441 | 141 | 75,77%
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ | 991 | 389 | 71,81%
ΚΚΕ | 74 | 86 | 46,25%
ΧΑ | 398 | 1.995 | 16,63%
Σκέψη: Μα τι τροϊκολογία είναι αυτή που έχουν στη ΔΗΜΑΡ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ερώτηση φοιτήτριάς μου: η τρόικα, της τρόικας
> 
> ή
> 
> ...



Έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί ότι η λέξη _τρόικα_ κλίνεται ακριβώς όπως η _θάλασσα_ και άλλες 460 λέξεις στο ίδιο κλιτικό πρότυπο, αλλά, μια και πάλι γίνεται συζήτηση για το ζήτημα (με τον Νίκο Δήμου, στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου), ας ανεβάσω και το σχετικό λήμμα (μετά πλαισίου) από το ΛΝΕΓ (2012):


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2014)

Βλ. κ. σελ. 926 στο ΛΔΛΧΕ (Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη Χρήση της Ελληνικής).


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Όχι μόνο *τροϊκανοί*, επιμελημένα, αλλά και *τροϊκάνοι*, μάγκικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Να μην το θεωρήσουμε απλώς ως ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα της διτυπίας «Αμερικανοί/Αμερικάνοι»;


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Όχι —όχι ακόμα δηλαδή. Γιατί η διαφορά μεταξύ Αμερικάνου / Αμερικανού με την πολλή τριβή τόσες δεκαετίες έχει ατονήσει, ενώ ο τροϊκάνος είναι εντελώς καινούργιας κοπής. Έχει ακόμη μέλλον.

Άλλο τώρα: Εκείνος ο Νίκος Δήμου τι ισχυρογνώμων άνθρωπος! Τρεις φορές στου Σαραντάκου (1, 2, 3) επαναλαμβάνει ό,τι έχει στο κεφαλι του και δεν ακούει τι του λένε.


----------



## sarant (Apr 13, 2014)

:)

Το επιχείρημα πάντως ότι ποτέ δεν θα πει κανείς "είδα δύο τρόικα" το βρίσκω συντριπτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όχι —όχι ακόμα δηλαδή. Γιατί η διαφορά μεταξύ Αμερικάνου / Αμερικανού με την πολλή τριβή τόσες δεκαετίες έχει ατονήσει, ενώ ο τροϊκάνος είναι εντελώς καινούργιας κοπής. Έχει ακόμη μέλλον.


Οπότε μου έδωσες την ιδέα, έψαξα ...και βρήκα: Μοϊκ*ά*νος :woot::angry:


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Γιατί αντιδράς έτσι Δόκτορα; Ειδικά η *μοϊκάνα *κόμμωση είναι παλιό φρούτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Ε, για την κόμμωση, από την τριτυπία του θηλυκού (Μοϊκανή, Μοϊκανίδα, Μοϊκάνα) δεν θα περίμενα κάτι άλλο... ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2014)

...
Ποια «Μοϊκανίδα»; :huh: Γιατί «Μοϊκανή» υπάρχει στο νέτι, ενώ «Μοϊκανίδα» καμία, ούτε την έχω ακούσει ποτέ.
Επίσης, η «μοϊκάνα» σημαίνει αποκλειστικά την κόμμωση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2014)

Πάντως, αν γραφόταν μυθιστόρημα, δεν θα είχε τίτλο «Η τελευταία των Μοϊκανών» (εφόσον βέβαια επιζούσαν άντρες). Θα έπρεπε να είναι «Η τελευταία των Μοϊκανίδων».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Μοϊκανίδα δεν έχει, αλλά έχει Αμερικανίδα, Αφρικανίδα... Η έλξη της λαχανίδας είναι σημαντική.


----------

